# Neuer Gaming Rechner für Ca. 1000 Euro



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

*Neuer Gaming Rechner für Ca. 1000 Euro*

So vielleicht gibts hier den ein oder anderen Experten
da mir langsam graue Haare wachsen... 

Vorwort. 
Es ist furchtbar. Nein... es ist zum kotzen 
Bis man einigermaßen gute Komponente findet vergehen wirklich Tage und Wochen.
Jede noch so kleine Bezeichnung wirkt sich so dermaßen auf´s Produkt aus..

Es ist einfach nur noch lächerlich und total unübersichtlich 

Da mein 4 Jahre alter Rechner so ganz langsam seinen Höhepunkt erreicht und ich
einige Spiele nicht mehr so richtig genießen kann wirds langsam
Zeit für einen neuen Rechner.

Folgenden PC habe ich mir zusammengestellt.:
_CPU_
*Intel Core i5-3570 Box (inkl. Intel Lüfter)

*_Board_*
ASRock H77 Pro4-m, Sockel 115, mATX

*_Ram_*
8 GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-10667U CL7

*_Gehäuse_*
IN WIN Mana 136 Midi-Tower - black

*_Graka_*
EVGA Geforce GTX 680, 2048 MB DDR5, PCI-E

*_Netzteil_*
Super-Flower, SF650 Netzteil

*_Festplatte #1_*
Seagate Barracuda 7200 , 500 GB Sata 6 GB´s

*_Festplatte #2_*
Crucial M4 128 GB SSD 6,4 cm (2,5")*

_Laufwerk_
*Samsung SH-222 BB (DVD / Brenner)*

Preis 1.024,71 Euro.

Was sagt ihr zu diesem System?
Passen die Komponenten zusammen sodass ich keine bösen Überaschungen
erleben muss?

Wünsche, Verbesserungsvorschläge usw. sind willkommen.

Geforce GTX soll aber ein 680´er Modell bleiben

Maximal 1.050 Euro.
Optimal so nah wie möglich an 1000 Grenze.
Thanks


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

die Festplatte ist murks, denn die Terabyteplatten sind kaum teuerer, grade mal nen Zehner und 500GB wirste so billig in den nächsten paar Jahren bestimmt nicht mehr bekommen
Ansonsten würde ich noch einen alternativenCPU-Kühler nehmen, an diesem Posten würde ich keinesfalls sparen, zum einem schonmal weil die anderen eine bessere Kühlung haben und zum anderen weil die auch Leiser drehen
Wenn nicht übertakten willst, kannste dir auch die K-Version sparen

_Und _ich würde dennoch eine billigere Grafikkarte nehmen, denn die High-End-Modelle sind eher rausgeworfenes Geld! 
Die sind nicht wirklich viel schneller als eine GT 670 oder eine 7950, aber dafür um einiges teuerer, für einen Vorteil den man maximal _nur_ Messen aber nicht Spüren kann und wenn man das nicht kann, isses das Geld nicht wert


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Festplatte ist murks, denn die Terabyteplatten sind kaum teuerer
> Ansonsten würde ich noch einen richtigen CPU-Kühler nehmen, an diesem Posten würde ich keinesfalls sparen, zum einem schonmal weil die anderen eine bessere Kühlung haben und zum anderen weil die auch Leiser drehen
> Wenn nicht übertakten willst, kannste dir die K-Version sparen
> 
> ...


 
Also TB große Platten finde ich total unnütz.
Zumal ich eh schon eine Externe Festplatte besitze mit einer Kapazität von 1,5 TB.

Da will ich lieber für Windows + Steam SSD hernehmen
und den ganzen Rest auf die normale 320 gb bzw. 500 gb platte
draufhauen. Eigentlich überlege ich sogar von 500 auf 320 runter zu gehen
da ich sowieso ungern so viel Platz zumüllen möchte um den PC abzubremsen.

Aber ein CPU Kühler ist schon mit dabei. Warum sollte man da anderen nehmen?
Intel wird doch wohl wissen ob der eigene Lüfter an der eigenen CPU passt? 

Nein will nicht übertakten deswegen habe ich auch beim Mainboard und bei der CPU gespart.
Dieses ersparte wiederrum in die bessere Grafikkarte reingesteckt.

Aber wenn dieses "nicht wirklich viel schneller" um die 20 - 30 Fps bedeuten, dann gebe ich dieses Geld
gern aus da ich von anfang an eh ca. 1000 ausgeben wollte.
Oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?

Sorry ich bleibe bei Nvidia und will keine Amd haben.
Zuerst wollte ich eine GTX 670 aber da ich irgendwann den i5 ohne ( K ) genommen hab + entsprechendes MBoard,
kam die Idee mit GTX 680 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Enisra


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

naja, bei den Intelkühlern wird die CPU halt auch wieder mal so ~10/15 Grad wärmer, je nach Kühler und wie gesagt, die sind auch Lauter, da würde ich schon die 25€ für einen Scyte oder so 35 für einen Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure ausgeben, grade im Sommer wird das interesant
Und das Ding ist halt, dass das nicht 20-30 sind, das würdeste merken, sondern eher so . . . um die Fünf Frames die mehr raus holst, aber dafür dann so gut 100€ extra zahlst, die 20-30 FPS holste je nach Spiel eher nur bei einer unteren Mittelklassekarte wie der 7770 raus

Und so, den RAM wollte ich auch nehmen und das Board ist auch ganz gut, wobei ich eher zum größeren MVP greifen werde


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, bei den Intelkühlern wird die CPU halt auch wieder mal so ~10/15 Grad wärmer, je nach Kühler und wie gesagt, die sind auch Lauter, da würde ich schon die 25€ für einen Scyte oder so 35 für einen Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure ausgeben, grade im Sommer wird das interesant
> Und das Ding ist halt, dass das nicht 20-30 sind, das würdeste merken, sondern eher so . . . um die Fünf Frames die mehr raus holst, aber dafür dann so gut 100€ extra zahlst, die 20-30 FPS holste je nach Spiel eher nur bei einer unteren Mittelklassekarte wie der 7770 raus
> 
> Und so, den RAM wollte ich auch nehmen und das Board ist auch ganz gut, wobei ich eher zum größeren MVP greifen werde


 
Ok das mit den Lüftern schaue ich nochmal genauer an. Danke dafür.

hmm ich denke es wäre eine größere Hilfe wenn mir jemand helfen würde die beste
680 Preis/Leistung zu finden, anstatt eine GTX 680 auszureden.

Wenn ich 1000 ausgeben möchte, dafür auch die beste Leistung bekomme sehe ich kein Problem 
das maximale an Fps rauszukitzeln.
Wenn es dannach geht kann ich gleich GTX 670 nehmen.

Dann kommt jemand und sagt das ich dann gleich eine 660TI nehmen kann weil die 670 kaum schneller als eine 660 TI ist..

usw. usw... weißt du worauf ich hinaus möchte Enisra? 
Hinterher hab ich über 150 Euro gespart und an 30 - 40 fps ebenfalls. 

Das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck von einem 1000,- Rechner 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wegem dem Lüfter informier ich mich mal sofort.


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

wobei das Maximalste erst wohl mit einer 690 rausbekommst  und so sind es halt wie gesagt grade mal 5 fps und  ich hab ja auch extra nicht noch die 660ti vorgeschlagen, auch wenn die noch am oberen Ende der ökonomischen Nvidias steht
Allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen, das eine potente Grafikkarte auch eine potente CPU braucht und da kann´s auch gut sein das die CPU die GPU bei den fps bremst, wo ich mir allerdings nicht sicher bin

Ansonsten ist die Evga eigentlich ganz gut, die 4GB Version hat auch in der 10/2012 der PCGH auch gleicht den Testsieg eingefahren


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei das Maximalste erst wohl mit einer 690 rausbekommst  und so sind es halt wie gesagt grade mal 5 fps und  ich hab ja auch extra nicht noch die 660ti vorgeschlagen, auch wenn die noch am oberen Ende der ökonomischen Nvidias steht
> Allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen, das eine potente Grafikkarte auch eine potente CPU braucht und da kann´s auch gut sein das die CPU die GPU bei den fps bremst, wo ich mir allerdings nicht sicher bin
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Evga eigentlich ganz gut, die 4GB Version hat auch in der 10/2012 der PCGH auch gleicht den Testsieg eingefahren


 
also 5 Fps sinds aber nun wirklich nicht 

Also was die CPU angeht ist i7 für Spiele unwichtig und erst recht rausgeschmissenes Geld
da dort wirklich kaum mehr Leistung vorhanden ist
und das P/L Verhältnis noch "bescheidener" als beim Wechsel von GTX 670 auf GTX 680 ist 

Was 2 GB vs 4 GB angeht.

So viel ich weiß hats bisjetzt eigentlich nie etwas gebracht.
Oft sogar eher im Nachteil wenn ich damals die Geschichte mit der 8800 Gts richtig verfolgt habe
wo der größere Ram sogar etwas langsamer war (glaub 320 vs 640 wars damals)

Ich denke das kann man getrost weglassen und bei 2 GB bleiben.
4 GB könnten vll unter maximalsten Bedingungen vll nen Sinn haben. Aber so ein Enthusiast bin ich
dann doch wieder nicht 

Ich mache mir eher Gedanken ums Mainboard und um den Lüfter ( vielen dank auch! )


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

naja, die 5 fps stimmen schon, denn die hab ich aus der Liste der PCGH aus der GPU-Vergleichsliste, u.a. Battlefield 
In 1920x1080 schafft die GTX 680 52, die 670 dann 47

Und so stimmt das schon die 4GB braucht da wirklich keiner so richtig


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Planänderung.

Grafikkarte wird gewechselt von Geforce GTX 680 auf Geforce GTX 670.

Hatte jetz ganze Nacht Zeit alles genauer zu analysieren und die 100 Euro könnte ich dafür wo anders einsetzen.
Momentan stellt sich zwar die Frage welche Gtx 670 ich haben möchte.

Hätte die MSI N670GTX Power Edition 2GD5/OC im Visier und hat wohl nahezu überall nur gute Bewertungen.


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

na dann
und wenn die Übertacktet ist, hat die sicher auch einen Leistungsvorteil


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

So.. hab paar Sachen verändert.

*Grafikkarte *
EVGA GTX 680
auf 
Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce 3X *gewechselt *.... 
Schwanke aber zwischen Gigabyte und Asus da diese etwas flotter und nahezu geräuschlos ist.
ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP
*Edit
Andere Modelle der GTX 670 gerne gesehen.
Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt kaum für eine Version entscheiden
weil alle ihre Vor -und Nachteile haben.
Ich weiß nur dass ich selbst nie overclocken werde.
* 
*Festplatte*
Seagate Barracuda 7200 , 500 GB Sata 6 GB´s
auf
WD Caviar Blue 500GB Sata 3 6 GB/s *gewechselt*


*Gehäuse*
IN WIN Dragon Slayer Midi-Tower - black *geblieben

**Festplatte #2*
128 GB Crucial m4 *geblieben*

*Mboard*
ASRock h77 Pro4-m *geblieben*

*Ram*
8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X  PC3-10667U CL7 *geblieben*
_*Lohnt es sich vll schon 16 GB zu investieren?*_

*Netzteil 
650 Watt *von* Super Flower* *geblieben*
Das billigste und ausreichendste im auswählbaren Sortiment.
Ist doch ok. Oder nicht?

Mit Gigabyte GTX 670 *951,63* Euro
Mit Asus GTX 670* 975,31* Euro​
*Noch irgendwelche nennenswerte Vorschläge, Tipps, Ideen?*

Ich habe noch eine X-Fi Soundkarte. Die sollte natürlich Platz haben auf dem
Board unter der Grafikkarte

*-* Stimmts dass die "großen" GTX 670 Probleme mit den mAtx Boards haben?
   Habe schon in etlichen Kommentaren paar mal gelesen dass es
   da irgendwelche Probleme geben soll zwecks Wärmeentwicklung o.ä.

*- *Gibts irgendwelche gute Lüfter/Kühler die mir jemand empfehlen kann?
   Braucht man unbedingt einen obwohl original i5 3570 Lüfter mit dabei ist?
   Im Sommer (Dachwohnung) wirds bei mir natürlich schon ziemlich heiß nur zur Info.

*-* Und Last but not Least. Ram Speicher.
  Was sollte man beim Ram unbedingt beachten?
   Mir ist schon klar dass wohl viele Werte kaum "bemerkbar" sind.

Aber wie heißts so schön.. Das Auge isst mit 
Und wenn man schon so viel Geld ausgibt will man "wissen"
dass man gute Werte im Pc hat.

Da wäre ich sehr dankbar für Unterstützung.


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

also es wär schon günstig, so der Matterhorn Pure schafft so 42° und so ein Boxed glaublich nur 55°, das ist schon interesant und den gibts schon für 35€

Ansonsten kann das durchaus zu Problemen kommen da bei µATX Boards der PCI-E 16ner näher an der CPU ist als bei einem normalen ATX


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2012)

Die GTX 670 ist wirklich die deutlich klügere Wahl - die 680 ist meist grad mal 10% besser, das sind bei sowieso 60 FPS dann 66, in Grenzfällen, wo Spiele ruckeln, bringt es aber kaum was (33 satt 30 FPS), und die übertaktete Windforce ist vermutlich eh fast so schnell wie eine GTX 680. Leise ist die auch, vor allem wenn Du ältere Grafikkarten gewohnt bist, sind fast alle modernen Karten quasi nicht rauszuhören, wenn Du die üblichen 2 Gehäuselüfter hast, und selbst bei Volllast meist kaum lauter.

Ob es Probleme mit Deiner Boardwahl gibt, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei µATX geht es halt immer enger zu. Warum nicht ATX? Da gibt es auch welche um die 70€ mit an sich den gleichen Eckdaten, zB MSI B75A-G43, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI Z77A-G41, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-040R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPUKühler: man braucht keinen extra Kühler, der Boxed reicht - aber Du willst ja unbedingt ne leise Grafikkarte, dann wäre es dämlich, auf der anderen Seite den boxedKühler zu nehmen, da der zwar nicht mehr so laut wie früher ist, aber trotzdem durchaus deutlich hörbar  Weißt Du denn, wo Du die Teile kaufen willst? Da könnte ich mal schauen, was die für separate Kühler haben. Gehäuselüfter sind im Gehäuse schon genug dabei.

Beim RAM einfach DDR3-1600 nehmen mit 1,5V (manche brauchen mehr, das ist bei Intel nicht so empfehlenswert) - alles andere ist egal. Aber kein "ECC", das wäre für Server. 


Bei der Festplatte versteh ich nicht, warum Du Dich so gegen 1Tb sträubst - das kostet nur wenig mehr für direkt den doppelten Platz. Hast Du so wenig Daten/Spiele? Bei mir ist inzwischen allein Steam 300GB groß... pro Spiel sind es halt schnell mal 6-10GB oder mehr.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ob es Probleme mit Deiner Boardwahl gibt, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei µATX geht es halt immer enger zu. Warum nicht ATX? Da gibt es auch welche um die 70€ mit an sich den gleichen Eckdaten, zB MSI B75A-G43, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI Z77A-G41, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-040R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Gibts da sowas wie ein "Best Mainboard" ?
Ich brauche lediglich für die Grafikkarte PCI-E 3.0( belegt 2 Slots so viel ich weiß )
Und ich habe noch eine X-Fi Soundkarte die auch nen PCI Steckplatz braucht.
Overclocken und SLI Modus ist für mich unwichtig.


> CPUKühler: man braucht keinen extra Kühler, der Boxed reicht - aber Du willst ja unbedingt ne leise Grafikkarte, dann wäre es dämlich, auf der anderen Seite den boxedKühler zu nehmen, da der zwar nicht mehr so laut wie früher ist, aber trotzdem durchaus deutlich hörbar  Weißt Du denn, wo Du die Teile kaufen willst? Da könnte ich mal schauen, was die für separate Kühler haben. Gehäuselüfter sind im Gehäuse schon genug dabei.


Ich stelle momentan auf Hardwareversand.de zusammen
und da gibt es den I5 3570 Chip nicht als "Tray" Variante, weshalb ich mich
für die Boxed Version entschieden hab.
Und wie du schon richtig gesehen hast hat das Gehäuse eh schon 3 Lüfter drin und
ich mich deshalb mit dem "Boxed" Lüfter eigentlich zufrieden gegeben hab..


> Beim RAM einfach DDR3-1600 nehmen mit 1,5V (manche brauchen mehr, das ist bei Intel nicht so empfehlenswert) - alles andere ist egal. Aber kein "ECC", das wäre für Server.


Also nach meinen Recherchen zufolge haben sich die 1333 Riegel gut durchgesetzt
und man könnte da nix falsch machen.
Die 1600 wären natürlich "besser" aber es stehen irgendwie nicht alle
auf der Offiziellen Liste der Unterstützten Ramspeicher ( oder so ähnlich ) 

Deshalb hab ich 1333 genommen.
Aber ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.
CL 7 ( je weniger ist besser ) ?
Und wie schauts mit 16 GB aus? lohnt es sich schon etwas in voraus zu investieren?

Das mit ECC habe ich nicht gewusst. Thanks 



> Bei der Festplatte versteh ich nicht, warum Du Dich so gegen 1Tb sträubst - das kostet nur wenig mehr für direkt den doppelten Platz. Hast Du so wenig Daten/Spiele? Bei mir ist inzwischen allein Steam 300GB groß... pro Spiel sind es halt schnell mal 6-10GB oder mehr.


 Ich habe eh schon eine Externe Festplatte und mag die Platten nicht zumüllen.
die größten Daten landen eh schnell auf der Externen.

Was Steam angeht. Ich lasse nur die Spiele auf der Platte die ich auch spiele.

Sprich z.b. hab ich Rage und SS3 durchgespielt (u.a. Coop)
nimmt viel Platz ein und deinstalliere einfach schnell per Steam und schalte fast 20 Gb frei.

So mach ich das mit vielen Spielen unter Steam. Da die meiste Zeit eh nur
ein Counter Strike, Arma (bzw. DayZ Falls überhaupt Steam direkt benötigt wird)
oder Skyrim installiert bleibt.

Der Sprung von einer guten 320 gb Platte bzw. 500 Gb Platte ist
doch nicht gar so klein auf eine 1 TB Platte.
Außerdem will ich da auf Sata 3 6 GB´s nicht verzichten.

Und mal so ganz nebenbei... ich wollte zuerst knappe 750 - 800 Euro ausgeben
und nun bin ich bei ca. 1000 
Für mich ist die bestmögliche Leistung für bis zu 1000€ Wichtiger als zusätzliche 500 GB Platz
da ich wie schon oben erwähnt eine große externe Festplatte besitze.

Danke für deine Hilfe Herbboy


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

*MSI Z77A-G43*

Wird wohl mein Mainboard werden.
Auch laut Alternate.de die besten Bwertungen im 90€~ Segment.
Empfehlenswert?

Die ganzen G43, G41 führen mich noch in den Wahnsinn...

Ich brauche lediglich das schnellste Mainboard wo es
1x PCI.E 3.0 gibt.

Ohne Sli, OC etc.

Und genug Platz für meine Soundkarte..

Ist das zu viel verlangt? 
Da kennt sich doch keine sau mehr aus  

Edit.
Ramspeicher.

Bin jetz auf
8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL7( PC3-12800 )1600 gestoßen.
Preis. 60 €.

Hört sich doch super an oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2012)

Bei den Mainboards gibt es keine, die wirklich merkbar schneller oder langsamer sind. Und PCIe3.0 wäre auch nicht nötig, die Karte läuft in 2.0 genausogut. 3.0 bietet zwar mehr Potential, aber die Karte, die das nutzen, müssen noch erfunden werden   allerdings schadet 3.0 nicht und kostet inzwischen auch keinen Aufpreis mehr, daher sind alle meine 3 vorgeschlagenen Boards ebenfalls mit 3.0 ausgestattet. 

G41, G42 usw sind halt die Modellnamen, und das wieter vorne idR der Chipsatz - zB das Z77A-G41, was ich auch vorschlug, hat halt ein bisschen weniger Austattung als das Z77A-G43, zb 2x USB weniger. Gut ist das G41 aber auch: MSI Z77A-G41    und das Z77A steht für den Chipsatz Z77. Die Chipsätze mit Z  und P sind auch für Übertakten gut geeignet, das klappt aber nur, wenn Du eine CPU mit nem "k" hast, also einen i5-3570K zum Beispiel - natürlich laufen CPUs ohne "k" genauso gut. Die anderen Chipsätze  mit B oder H sind halt nicht zum Übertakten geeignet.


Als Kühler sind diese hier unter 30€ völlig ausreichend und leise: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/52672/Thermalright+True+Spirit+120.article 
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/62278/Thermaltake+Contact+30.article
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/59387/Cooler+Master+Hyper+212+EVO++-+Intel+AMD.article



Zu den neuen Ivy Bridge passt an sich DDR3-1600 besser, aber die Unterschiede sind minimal. MIt DDR3-133 sparst Du aber quasi nix, daher nimm 1600er. Beim CL ist automatisch der typische CL-Wert geringer, wenn der Takt geringer ist - aber es lohnt sich nicht, wegen CL mehr auszugeben. DDR3-1600 hat idR CL9, dann nimmt man das auch   früher waren Takt und CL beim RAM merkbar in der Leistung, aber seit DDR2-800 ist an sich nix zu merken in der Praxis.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zu den neuen Ivy Bridge passt an sich DDR3-1600 besser, aber die Unterschiede sind minimal. MIt DDR3-133 sparst Du aber quasi nix, daher nimm 1600er. Beim CL ist automatisch der typische CL-Wert geringer, wenn der Takt geringer ist - aber es lohnt sich nicht, wegen CL mehr auszugeben. DDR3-1600 hat idR CL9, dann nimmt man das auch   früher waren Takt und CL beim RAM merkbar in der Leistung, aber seit DDR2-800 ist an sich nix zu merken in der Praxis.


 
Ich komme gerade nicht mit..

Was ist denn nun besser. CL 7,8,9,10 ?
Egal ob bemerkbar oder nicht 

Da gibts so viele Sachen zu den verschiedensten Preisen.
Da hätte ich natürlich gern das beste 

z.b. #1
*8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-17066U CL11*
Latenzzeiten           CL11 ( 11-11-11-30 )                                      Leistungsmerkmale           Intel Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP), Dualer Kanal , ungepuffert                                      Versorgungsspannung           1.6V
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
oder #2
*8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL7*
Latenzzeiten           CL7 ( 7-8-8-24 )                                      Leistungsmerkmale           Kühlkörper / Wärmeableitung, Intel Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP), Dualer Kanal , ungepuffert                                      Versorgungsspannung           1.5V
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
oder doch #3
*8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance blau  PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-27* *1,5V*
Speichergeschwindigkeit           2133 MHz ( PC3-17066 )                                      
Datenintegritätsprüfung           Nicht-ECC                                      
Latenzzeiten           CL11 ( 11-11-11-27 )

Was ist das maximum und zugleich das stabilste?
Weil wenn ich für ca. 50 - 60 € gute 8 GB Ram bekommen kann
kann ich ja gleich zu 16 GB greiffen

*16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-10667U CL9*
Speichergeschwindigkeit           1333 MHz ( PC3-10666 )                                      Datenintegritätsprüfung           Nicht-ECC                                      Latenzzeiten           CL9 ( 9-9-9-24 )                                      Leistungsmerkmale           Kühlkörper / Wärmeableitung, Dualer Kanal , ungepuffert                                      Versorgungsspannung           1.5 V
Mfg


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Gibts eigentlich noch andere empfehlenswerte Cases?

Dieser In-Win Dragon ist nicht immer verfügbar und zur Zeit
nicht vorhanden irgendwie.

Natürlich müsste Optik ganz ordentlich sein aber viel
wichtiger sind die vorhandenen Lüfter sowie mind. 1x USB 3.0 Frontausgang.

Irgendwie finde ich kaum ein gutes Gehäuse welches die 60 € Marke nicht überschreitet 

@ herbboy
was hälst du von 
*ARCTIC COOLING CPU-Kühler Freezer i30
30 Euro

*die von dir erwähnten Lüfter kann ich nicht auswählen
weil da wohl etwas nicht mit meinen Settings zusammenpasst


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis 995 Euro.

Meinung?


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

naja, du könntest auch das Asrock H77 Pro 4 MVP nehmen, ist so ähnlich wie dein ursprüngliches und auch so 15€ billiger als das jetzige


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, du könntest auch das Asrock H77 Pro 4 MVP nehmen, ist so ähnlich wie dein ursprüngliches und auch so 15€ billiger als das jetzige


 
Siehe Problem mit Platzbedarf sowie Wärmeentwicklung
weil alles eng zusammen ist.

Anderes Thema.
Wäre es klug für Windows z.b. 64 GB SSD zu besorgen
und für Spiele etc. eine seperate 128 gb bzw. 256GB SSD ?

Ich will Crucial M4.
Da gibts aber 3 Ausführungen von der 128 GB Version
*Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")*

*Crucial M4 Slim 128GB SATA 6GB's 6,4cm (2,5")*

*Crucial M4 128GB SSD + Data Transfer Kit 6,4cm (2,5")
*


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

na, nein, sonst würde ich das nicht empfehlen, denn das hat den Vorteil einen Normalen abstand zu haben


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> na, nein, sonst würde ich das nicht empfehlen, denn das hat den Vorteil einen Normalen abstand zu haben


 
Aber es ist doch ein Mikro ATX und da könnte es doch Probleme
geben mit großen Karten wie GTX 670 ?

Hab ja deswegen auf herbboys Tipp reagiert und einen normalen ATX ausgewählt.
Now im confused... again 

Und was ist mit Netzteil?
650 watt überdimensioniert?


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

nein, das Pro 4 MVP ist das Große Modell von Asrock mit dem H77 Chipsatz, was auch ein ATX ist 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX
Wenn da die Bilder vergleichst mit dem Normalen Pro4 siehste das der Abstand größer ist
Und so gibt es keine Probleme mit Großen Karten, das Problem haben eher Lange Karten, die nicht ins Gehäuse passen

Ach nja Gehäuse, deines ist schon ganz nett, das hat auch zwei Lüfter, aber wenn schon so frägst, ich wollte mit dieses von Thermaltake nehmen, allerdings gibt´s den auch in ganz schwarz, aber mir gefällt das hier
Thermaltake Commander MS-I Snow Edition


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, das Pro 4 MVP ist das Große Modell von Asrock mit dem H77 Chipsatz, was auch ein ATX ist
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX
> Wenn da die Bilder vergleichst mit dem Normalen Pro4 siehste das der Abstand größer ist
> Und so gibt es keine Probleme mit Großen Karten, das Problem haben eher Lange Karten, die nicht ins Gehäuse passen
> ...


 

Danke hab ich geändert 

Ja der Commander ist Geschmackssache 

Was ist mit Netzteil?
Ich lese irgendwie nix gutes über Super-Flower SF650P14P 650W weil
es eben zu billig für diese Kapazität ist.

Was sind denn die guten Hersteller von Netzteilen?

Ich hab die Netzteil noch nie so richtig ernst genommen
sondern nur auf die Watt geachtet.

Vor allem denke ich dass man lieber zu viel Watt statt zu wenig haben sollte.
Sprich ~ 600 watt für mein gewünschtes System wären angebracht?


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2012)

nicht unbedingt, es könnte sein das dir auch 500 oder 550 reichen
ansonsten ist die Thermaltake Deutschland-Serie ganz beliebt

Und nja, bei den News-Kommentaren der pcgh stand auch eher negatives zur Farbgebung, aber das ist mir egal ob das anderen gefällt


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*1027,82€ Inkl Zusammenbau* ( so würde ich ihn bestellen wenn ich einen Segen bekomme ) 
Meinung?

Gehäuse hat 4 Lüfer.
Grafikkarte hat 3 Lüfter.
+ normaler Boxed CPU Lüfter denke ich
dass völlig ausreichend ist.

Außerdem bin ich noch verwirrt was das Netzteil angeht.

Bei der GTX 670 OC Windorfce 3x steht *"Erforderliche Spannungsversorgung                     550 W

*Lese aber so oft und fast überall dass selbst ein 500 Watt Netzteil
überdimensioniert sei?

Ja was denn nun?

Bitte um Aufklärung. Lüfter etc ist leicht zu verkraften und ist in meinen
Augen jetzt nicht der Weltuntergang.
Aber wenns ums Netzteil geht bin ich doch irgendwie vorsichtig und will
100%ig wissen wie viel ich für mein System brauchen würde.

Falls ich wirklich ein kleineres Netzteil bräuchte könnte ich dieses Geld auch
in die beste i5 investieren und somit das Geld optimal angelegt wäre.

Mfg

Edit.
Wusste gar nicht dass ein Zusammenbau aus sovielen Kleinigkeiten besteht.

Als ich früher oft einfach Komplettrechner geholt habe dachte ich dass
alles viel simpler und einheitlicher wäre... aber ne


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Oktober 2012)

Also: ich würde schon ein Markennetzteil mit 80+ Zertifizierung kaufen. Wenn es einen Kurzschluss am Netzteil gibt, ist unter Umständen das ganze System kaputt. Wegen der Watt: Der angegebene Wert ist der Maximalwert. Wenn du die viele Stromfresser in deinem PC HÄTTEST, bräuchtest du Möglicherweise ein 550W Netzteil. Das ist nur eine Absicherung, damit es auf jeden Fall reicht. bei dir müsste ein 500W Netzteil aber ausreichen. 
Außerdem wir der Strom des Netzteils aufgeteilt, sodass sich insgesamt 550W ergeben, es kann aber sein, dass das nicht genau auf die Komponenten passt, daher ist auch immer ein kleiner Puffer ratsam.
Darüber hinaus ist ein Markennetzteil àla bequiet auch in der Lage, etwas mehr zu schaufeln, bei einem noname Produkt wäre ich da vorsichtig


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Oktober 2012)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Also: ich würde schon ein Markennetzteil mit 80+ Zertifizierung kaufen. Wenn es einen Kurzschluss am Netzteil gibt, ist unter Umständen das ganze System kaputt. Wegen der Watt: Der angegebene Wert ist der Maximalwert. Wenn du die viele Stromfresser in deinem PC HÄTTEST, bräuchtest du Möglicherweise ein 550W Netzteil. Das ist nur eine Absicherung, damit es auf jeden Fall reicht. bei dir müsste ein 500W Netzteil aber ausreichen.
> Außerdem wir der Strom des Netzteils aufgeteilt, sodass sich insgesamt 550W ergeben, es kann aber sein, dass das nicht genau auf die Komponenten passt, daher ist auch immer ein kleiner Puffer ratsam.
> Darüber hinaus ist ein Markennetzteil àla bequiet auch in der Lage, etwas mehr zu schaufeln, bei einem noname Produkt wäre ich da vorsichtig


 
hmm ja das ist mir schon alles (irgendwie)  klar..

Aber wenn man die ganzen Komponente zusammenzählt komme ich auf ca. 300 Watt vll etwas drüber.
 450 müssten da doch vollkommen ausreichen?

Ich werde kein OC oder SLI-Modus betreiben.

wirklich mehr als 450 Watt? 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2012)

Gib doch mal den Netzteilnamen von dem, was Du rausgesucht, plus den Namen der Grafikkarte bei google ein - da findest Du sicher Leute, die beides erfolgreich zusammen betreiben oder - falls es doch nicht reicht - Leute, die es vergeblich versucht haben. Generell reicht aber ein gutes 450W-Netzteil aus, 

Lies mal hier Netzteile: Watt-Werte, 80 Plus und Effizienz - großes Special mit Technik- und Kauftipps kurz: die "bla bla erforderlich" sind nur von den Herstellern so beschrieben, damit selbst ein ganz mieses Netzteil ausreicht. An sich reicht ein Netzteil mit 350W aus, wenn die Werte (steht auch im Artikel) passend verteilt sind. Aber bei vielen sind die halt nicht so gut verteilt oder wie Watt-Werte sind reine Theorie, daher reicht ein 400W-Markenmodell oft effektiv aus, wo ein 500W-NoName versagt - und deswegen sagen die Graka-Hersteller lieber "550W erforderlich", obwohl 450W-Markenmodelle reichen, damit kein user mit einem 450W-Billg-Netzteil ankommen kann "ihr habt gesagt, dass 450W reichen!" 

Aber an sich reichen bei Deinem PC eben in der Tat auch 450W eines Markenherstellers völlig aus, mit Glück sogar 350W - aber ein kleiner Puffer ist immer besser. Ganz grob kann man sagen, das eines für 50-60€ gut passen müsste, egal wieviel Watt es nun hat: selbst vom gleichen Hersteller gibt es dann auch oft ein Modell mit 450W und eines mit 500W zum ähnlichen Preis, da ist das mit 450W dann halt idR etwas "effizienter"

Ach ja: in dem Artikel steht auch was zum Stromverbrauch - da sieht man, das für den Normaluser ein extra-stromeffizientes Modell sich nicht lohnt. 

Und das mit dem Kurschluss, was JWaldfee schreibt, stimmt nicht so ganz: wenn das NT zu wenig Strom liefert, gibt es keine Kurschluss, sondern der PC geht halt aus. Das hat auch nichts mit 80 Plus usw. zu tun - aber ein besonders "billiges" Modell kann halt EHER dann wirklich nen Kurschluss bekommen, wenn es immer hart an der Lastgrenze ist. Da geht dann in >90% der Fälle trotzdem nur das Netzteil kaputt und nix anderes, aber es hat schon (neben Lautstärke und Effizienz) seinen guten Grund, dass ein 450W zB von Cougar oder so mehr kostet als ein "PowerZ XXstream ZilentPowerXXX" mit 600W


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Oktober 2012)

JWaldfee


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Oktober 2012)

Was haltet ihr von denen hier 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/47378/Thermaltake+Hamburg+530W.article 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/53224/Thermaltake+Smart+Power+530W.article 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/49526/Antec+BasiQ+VP550.article

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/27970/be+quiet!+Pure+Power+530+Watt+++BQT+L7.article

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/23600/Antec+Basiq+550W+80Plus.article

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/500+...50W++80plus+Bronze+++Cable+Management.article

Fängt von oben nach unten mit 41 Euro an und endet bei 61 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2012)

Schwer zu sagen - aber ich persönlich finf das Antec Basiq 550W 80plus ganz gut - das reicht 100%ig und hat abnehmbare Kabel, also was Du brauchst, kannst Du weglassen und hast somit mehr Platz im Gehäuse auch für Belüftung.

Beim Preis-Leistung ist aber das Thermaltake Hamburg sehr gut, lies doch mal zB hier Thermaltake Hamburg 530W   und schau auch, was die Leute für Grafikkarten haben - zB reicht es für ne GTX 570 oder 580, dann reicht es auch für ne GTX 670


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen - aber ich persönlich finf das Antec Basiq 550W 80plus ganz gut - das reicht 100%ig und hat abnehmbare Kabel, also was Du brauchst, kannst Du weglassen und hast somit mehr Platz im Gehäuse auch für Belüftung.
> 
> Beim Preis-Leistung ist aber das Thermaltake Hamburg sehr gut, lies doch mal zB hier Thermaltake Hamburg 530W   und schau auch, was die Leute für Grafikkarten haben - zB reicht es für ne GTX 570 oder 580, dann reicht es auch für ne GTX 670


 
Alles klar dann bleib ich bei Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt. 

Was haben eigentlich diese Eco Modelle auf sich?
Eco? Green? etc.

Herbboy du scheinst dich gut auszukennen und ich lege mal großen Wert auf deine
Beurteilung.

Würdest du dann den Rechner so zum Kauf empfehlen?
Weil dann bestelle ich ihn diese Woche 

Ich hab eigentlich nur keinen anderen Lüfter hergenommen
sondern bleibe beim Boxed.

Preis wäre inkl zusammenbau 1040 ungefähr.
( zu faul zusammen zu bauen, ich lasse lieber )


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2012)

DIe Platten mit eco/green laufen langsamer bzw. schalten recht schnell nen Gang runter - das KÖNNTE bei manchen SPielen ein Nachteil sein, wenn Inhalte nachgeladen werden müssen.

Ansonsten ist das okay, ich würd aber echt die 20-25€ für nen extre Kühler locker machen, das kann halt schon den UNterschied machen zwischen "ich sitz nachts am PC und höre nur ein Rauschen" versus "ich sitze nachts am PC und höre den Boxed-Lügfter fies surren..."


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Here it is.
1206 € mit GTX 680
ca 1100 € mit GTX 670


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2012)

ICh würde wie per mail gesagt ne GTX 670 OC nehmen - die 680 ist ihren Aufpreis einfach nicht wert


----------



## Corruption (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte die Z77-Boards sind zum Übertakten? Das brauchste doch dann nicht? 

Ich habe die selbe Grafikkarte, auf nem B75 Board von ASRock (weil ich weder übertakten, noch SLI machen will), mit dem 3550 (3,3GHz, deiner ist glaub ich 3,4GHz) und 8GB Corsair Vengeance Ram mit 1600MHz (40 Euro). Läuft alles wunderbar, ist auch von Hardwareversand. 

Mein CPU-Kühler ist der Scythe Katana 3, kostet 18€, bei mir wird nichts zu heiß und sonderlich laut ist der auch nicht. Aber ich denke mal, je teurer desto besser in der Beziehung. Aber wenn du nicht übertakten willst, brauchst du ja auch hier eigentlich keine teurere Variante.

Das Netzteil ist glaube ich ein bisschen Overkill. Du sagst ja, du willst weder Übertakten noch willst du eine Grafikkarte nachrüsten. Ich habe ein bisschen mehr ausgegeben (65€) für ein BeQuiet 530w mit 80+ Bronze (was auch immer diese Zertifizierung bedeutet, angeblich sind die Netzteile dann sicherer) und das Ding ist sehr schön leise.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2012)

Corruption schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Z77-Boards sind zum Übertakten? Das brauchste doch dann nicht?
> 
> Ich habe die selbe Grafikkarte, auf nem B75 Board von ASRock (weil ich weder übertakten, noch SLI machen will), mit dem 3550 (3,3GHz, deiner ist glaub ich 3,4GHz) und 8GB Corsair Vengeance Ram mit 1600MHz (40 Euro). Läuft alles wunderbar, ist auch von Hardwareversand.
> 
> ...


 
hmmm Wo siehst du ein Z 77 Board?
Ich habe ein H77 board ausgewählt.

Ja wegen Netzteil überlege ich noch 

Ich gehe aufjedenfall nicht unter 530 W weil ich doch lieber zu viel statt zu wenig haben möchte 
mfg


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> hmmm Wo siehst du ein Z 77 Board?
> Ich habe ein H77 board ausgewählt.
> 
> Ja wegen Netzteil überlege ich noch
> ...


 
naja, aber sind die 530 Watt bei so einem Verbrauch von so 300/350 Watt nicht schon gut drüber?


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber sind die 530 Watt bei so einem Verbrauch von so 300/350 Watt nicht schon gut drüber?


 
Ich gehe von den empfohlenen 550 Watt der Grafikkarte aus.
Mir ist klar dass sie keine 550 Watt verbraucht, aber der maximale
angegebene Wert der GTX 670 liegt bei 550 Watt.

Deswegen sind 530 Watt mehr als Ausreichend und nur paar Euronen teurer. Also lieber zu viel, statt zu wenig...
Oder nicht? 

Edit.
Das ist halt die maximale Angabe vom Verbrauch. Die 550 Watt erreicht die Grafikkarte wohl nie im Leben.
Aber rein theoretisch wäre es wohl möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich gehe von den empfohlenen 550 Watt der Grafikkarte aus.
> Mir ist klar dass sie keine 550 Watt verbraucht, aber der maximale
> angegebene Wert der GTX 670 liegt bei 550 Watt.
> 
> ...


 Die Angabe von 550W zielt auf Nummer Super-Super-Sicher ab: selbst miese NoName-netzeile, die bei Nennwerten von 550W oft nicht besser als ein 400W-Markennetzteil sind, sollen ausreichen, daher sagen die Hersteller lieber "550W empfohlen" anstatt "wenn sie ein gutes Markenmodell haben, reichen auch 350W aus"  mit einer modernen CPU zusammen braucht der PC mit ner GTX 670 nicht mehr als ca 300-350W in der Spitze. Die Karte selbst braucht maximal 200W.

Aber wenn Du von der gleichen Netzteilserie eines mit 530W bekommst und es kaum mehr als die 450W-Version kostet, dann nimm ruhig die 530W-Version. Wenn aber ein Modell mit 530W quasi gleichviel kostet wie eines mit 450W, dann sind die vermutlich effktiv beide gleichgut, das mit 530W hat halt "theoretisch" mehr maximal-Watt. Das diese mehr-Watt sind aber vlt auf einer Leitung, die gar nicht wichtig ist. zB ein teures enermax mit "nur" 400W ist oftmals effektiv nicht schwächer als manch andere 500W-Netzteile von Firmen, die trotzdem noch als "Markenhersteller" durchgehen. 

Zwischen welchen Modellen schwankst Du denn noch? Ich hatte ja das Thermatake Hamburg vorgeschlagen.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja Thermaltake Hamburg bzw. Thermaltake Smart Power wäre meine Wahl.
Mehr als 530 Watt hatte ich nicht vor zu holen.

Enermax hatte ich bisjetzt nicht so im Visier ehrlich gesagt weil Thermaltake so viel gelobt wird


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2012)

Enermax sind halt besonders gut und edel, aber auch teurer. 500W nicht unter 80€.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich bleib bei Thermaltake Hamburg bzw. Thermaltake Smart Power 530 Watt 

+ 80 € für Netzteil ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Corruption (29. Oktober 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei Thermaltake Hamburg bzw. Thermaltake Smart Power 530 Watt
> 
> + 80 € für Netzteil ist mir zu teuer.


 
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, 25 mehr für ein 530W BeQuiet! auszugeben. Meines ist unhörbar (bzw. der CPU-Lüfter übertönt das um Längen, und der ist nicht sonderlich laut) und hat ausserdem diese 80+Bronze Zertifizierung, die wohl für besondere Sicherheit (Überspannungsschutz und son Kram) steht, und auch Markenübergreifend zu finden ist (daher denke ich mal unabhängig).


----------

